
Ranking and mapping scientific journals - fogus
http://eigenfactor.org/map/methods.htm
======
cmalabs
Very cool. Paper cube would compliment this
<http://papercube.peterbergstrom.com/>

It's a visualization of scientific papers, their references, and their
referees.

------
pasbesoin
The linked PDF 404's, but Wayback has it.

